# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## valsorym (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all. 
Who ever installed Battlefield Bad Company 2 on FreeBSD?
It is possible to play?

We need to use Linux wine?

I have sometimes installed WIndows Xp - I would like to play with FreeBSD.
As a GUI (in FreeBSD) - Gnome2


----------



## xibo (Aug 1, 2011)

There are some companies (e.g. lokigames) that port games to Linux and Mac OS. FreeBSD should be able to run linux binaries without issues if LINUX_COMPAT is enabled.

If there's no such port, I would encourage you to reboot to Windows OS to play games; The "fun" of "using wine to play Windows games" is in the "using wine" part, i.e. the setup of it.


----------



## cra1g321 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you go to wineHQ, you can search for a specific application or game and see how well it runs for other wine users. Each result is given a medal/rating on how well it runs.

It seems the Bad Company 2 results have only gotten Bronze, here's the link - 
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20333

If you check out the replies, you can view fixes that people of posted for any issues that you may occur when installing/running the game. Hope it helps.

I know this isn't really answering your question but have you considered dual-booting ??
Personally i dual-boot on my 500GB HDD, (120GB for windows, the rest for other OS)


----------



## valsorym (Aug 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xibo*
> If there's no such port, I would encourage you to reboot to Windows OS to play games;





> Originally Posted by *cra1g321*.
> I know this isn't really answering your question but have you considered dual-booting ??




As I understand it is a parallel installation of Windows XP.
I do not have a license for Windows XP - I am an honest citizen
And I'm sick of Windows XP.



> Originally Posted by *cra1g321*.
> It seems the Bad Company 2 results have only gotten Bronze, here's the link -
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20333



Thank you.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, Alternatively, I can put Gentoo or Ubuntu Linux.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 1, 2011)

But why? If I can run applications from Linux to FreeBSD.


----------



## cra1g321 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think you probably won't notice any difference running it on Linux instead of FreeBSD,

That page only shows Ubuntu and gentoo because that is the OS the person was using to play the game.

It doesn't mean you could achieve the same results on FreeBSD.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 1, 2011)

For the sake of FreeBSD I'm willing to sacrifice BFBC2. But I do not want to use Linux / Windows / MacOS / and other Os. I love FreeBSD

I am familiar with Unix (including FreeBSD) recently - but I like this OS. Probably I will try to establish BFBC2 in FreeBSD (if I have selected  GUI).

Thank you all. Who has performed the feat - I would like to hear the details. Although the issue is not so relevant.


----------



## xibo (Aug 1, 2011)

Well in a 32 bit userland, I guess getting wine is virtually as hard as typing `make -C $PORTSDIR/emulation/wine install`. Using 64 bit userland it's a bit harder, iirc the procedere is to install a 32-bit userland and x11/binutils/bleh into some alternate prefix and chroot into it. There's also this thread about wine binary packages.


[rant]
... games ....... remembers me how supreme commander 2 is rated for ages 12 and above in germany, while it's installer (steam) is rated ages 13 and above. I wonder if anyone thinks "hey i m old enough to use this software but not old enough to install it".
[/rant]


----------



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

xibo Thank you.
I have a 32 bit platform. I read in Wine and winetricks script. I installed BFBC2 on my Ubuntu Linux 11.04 - but it do not working properly. 
I decided on the tools to run on my FreeBSD 8.2 i386: wine and winetricks script
My GUI - OpenBox
Within a month will try to give information about testing.
Thank you all.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xueyuyu*
> If there's no such port, I would encourage you to reboot to Windows OS to play games



Thank you. But why do so categorically. Why not use WINE (emulators/wine) and winetricks?
Although I agree with you - it is better to run the program in the environment for which it is written. Thanks for your post.


----------

